# Wild Pigeon w/ Feet Tied Together



## Timberhaazy (Jul 13, 2011)

Help! I was at my downtown Seattle bus stop yesterday for the first time in weeks and observed a lovely male pigeon with his feet tangled up on a purple thread that has him shackled w/ about 2.5 inches of clearance btw his feet... it is cutting off circulation to one of his feet which he was clearly favoring. I saw him coming and going from this location for the time I was there.

My question is, what is the best way to catch him on this busy metropolitan street corner and how do I find him again!? Is this even possible? (I confirmed with local animal shelter that they can help me get his feet untangled and checked out if I can catch the poor guy.)

Thank you!


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

For a lot of reasons it is not a smart idea to post suggestions about how to catch feral pigeons. Suffice it to say that many people who read these postings do not have the interests of feral pigeons in mind.

Hopefully one of our members in the Seattle area will come up and help you with this project. The problem is that the bird can fly and feral birds range quite long distances to find food. Many is the time you spot a bird with foot or leg injuries and never see them again at that location.

Great that you are concerned. Best of luck with your project!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi and thanks for caring.

This can be a bit tricky, because such an injury sometimes doesn't debilitate his/her flying capability (and as a matter of fact can make them more skittish and evasive because they are trying to compensate).

_*The best way to try for a catch is to actually try to find him/her, and feed him/her near you. *_ It helps if you can also 'corner' the Pigeon as they feed (meaning, if you can get him/her near a wall or hedge or such, you have cut off one or more escape routes).

*I think step 1 is trying to go there at the times you see him/her there, and feed your pal. * Do this for a few days at around the same time and you will develop some trust and recognition for that pigeon, which makes it easier because if you become familiar they are more at ease and less vigilant. A hobbled Pigeon would be particularly welcoming of a regular foodsource, and if you can find him/her a couple of times and feed (wild birdseed is fine) then he/she more likely than not would return to the place and time she/he has seen you. 

This may take some time. For example...you may see and feed one day, then the next day there may be no sign of that Pigeon at that time...only to have her return the next day, etc.

The best way is to use a net, either one with a ring around it, or a loose one which is weighted all around it so it will drop quickly. I actually fashioned one out of some bird netting I bought at the hardware store, wrapped around some bendable metal or plastic conduit or tubing into a circular shape.

Once the pigeon is eating near you, keep the net at your side as you feed. When he/she turn her back to you while eating (you wanna try to get this to happen).....that is your best chance because they have a small blind spot directly behind their heads.

Barring such a contraption (which really ups the odds considerably)...if you can get him/her into a real corner, playing it nonchalant, then you can try using a towel or jacket to throw over him. Pigeons will tend to either zip off horizontally to slip out from under the net/towel as it comes down, or they will try to launch upward vertically.



Whew...hope this helps. BTW, you could very likely remove the string yourself, just with some scissors, an exacto knife, and maybe some topical ointment.


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Im not sure this is the best way to go about catching him, but it always worked when when my pet rodents escaped when I was a little girl. You'll have to be patient though. It will take some time. I would find out where his flock was frequenting and place a box proped up with a stick in that spot. The stick should have a string tied to it and you should hold the end of the string so that when you pull on it the box falls over the animal catching it inside. Feed the birds in and around the box. Pigeons are curious, but it may take some time for them to not be scared of the box. Play the waiting game and when the pigeon you want walks under the box pull the string. Quickly run over and hold the box down until the bird calms then slide your hand under and grab it.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Lexygurl--Make a note--KEEP
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think a box trap will work on a buisy street, people will think your crazy. If you go between rush hrs and take some feed, pigeons are usually verry trusting you could get him to come to you. It might take a few days, keep in mind that if you scare him he will not trust you again.
Dave


----------



## Timberhaazy (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh I see! Thank you so much for your feedback. I certainly hope I can cross paths with this little guy again!!


----------



## Timberhaazy (Jul 13, 2011)

My main concern is every finding him again... do metro pigeons tend to frequent the same street corners?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I don't think a box trap will work on a buisy street, people will think your crazy. If you go between rush hrs and take some feed, pigeons are usually verry trusting you could get him to come to you. It might take a few days, keep in mind that if you scare him he will not trust you again.
> Dave


Sage words from Crazy Pete ! 

Exactly....nobody...not even a crazy Pigeon person...is gonna try a box trap in a busy urban area (unless you do it on a weekend when the foot traffic is dramatically diminished).

It IS the most foolproof method, Sky is correct....but in such a context as you describe, not very practical.

As noted...your best bet is to _*return around the times you have seen him/her, and feed the Pigeons there*_. When and if she/he shows up....make this a routine for several days (you can skip a day if you need to). Show up, at around the same time of day give or take 30 mins, and feed. Build his/her trust, and take it from there.....

One comment ~ once you have fed a few times successfully...say maybe 4 days or so....even if you try to catch and fail.....likely that the Pigeon WILL come back one more time and you can start the process over again (i.e. do a few days of feeding to rebuild trust, etc). It usually takes 2 (or sometimes even 3) failed catch attempts for a Pigeon to really skidaddle for good.


----------



## Timberhaazy (Jul 13, 2011)

I still haven't had time to go back and look for this poor guy. I'm wondering, does anyone know if there are there any pigeon groups in Seattle that I might call on for assistance?


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

*@Timberhaazy*



Timberhaazy said:


> Help! I was at my downtown Seattle bus stop yesterday for the first time in weeks and observed a lovely male pigeon with his feet tangled up on a purple thread that has him shackled w/ about 2.5 inches of clearance btw his feet... it is cutting off circulation to one of his feet which he was clearly favoring. I saw him coming and going from this location for the time I was there.
> 
> My question is, what is the best way to catch him on this busy metropolitan street corner and how do I find him again!? Is this even possible? (I confirmed with local animal shelter that they can help me get his feet untangled and checked out if I can catch the poor guy.)
> 
> Thank you!


Poor pigeon! That's awful. I saw a similar case a few weeks ago while feeding pigeons in Germany. Felt heartbroken for not being able to help the bird. He couldn't even take proper steps. 

The bird will most likely be around the same area, so go there with a bag of hulled sunflower seeds ~ the poor thing is certainly hungry, so you'll get him close to you by feeding him. Just throw seeds in front of you (closer and closer), be still so the bird feels comfortable, and be in a good position ready to make a sudden move. (we just used this method last Friday and succeeded in catching the bird!) 

It's hard to catch a pigeon, they're so fast ~ and you only have one chance! It's possible though, just don't hesitate and be FAST! If the bird turns its back to you for a second or looks away, that's when to do it! 

Please, tell us if you managed to catch the pigeon. And most of all, GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

*@Jaye*



Jaye said:


> Sage words from Crazy Pete !
> 
> Exactly....nobody...not even a crazy Pigeon person...is gonna try a box trap in a busy urban area (unless you do it on a weekend when the foot traffic is dramatically diminished).


Haha ~ so true! We get enough crazy looks just from feeding pigeons in the city! People are strange ~ yes THEM, not us!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Timberhaazy said:


> I still haven't had time to go back and look for this poor guy. I'm wondering, does anyone know if there are there any pigeon groups in Seattle that I might call on for assistance?


Offhand ....I don't know of any Seattle members on the Forum...which is odd, now that I think about it.....

You may need to make a few visits before you spot him/her again...just try to do it around the same time you first saw him. If after 3 or 4 tries there's no sign, start feeding the other pigeons if there are any and see if she comes down to join....



ippychick said:


> People are strange ~ yes THEM, not us!


If only they'd catch on......


----------



## Timberhaazy (Jul 13, 2011)

Update: I've made contact with him on the same street corner at about the same time three times this week. Here is a YouTube where you can see he gets around pretty well but walks funny. He seems healthy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZjzuNhyi4I

I'm thinking about hiring a professional to help me net him then take him to the vet...


----------



## Timberhaazy (Jul 13, 2011)

More pics here http://twitgoo.com/2jfi9d


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I have seen far worse, actually; Pigeons so badly bound and entangles that they cannot even walk w/o falling over...in which instance they often just fly from spot to spot and lie on their bellies while trying to forage.

Can you tell what kind of string it is ? Nylon, like fishing line ? Or hair ? Or yarn-like ?

It would be a tough catch, just judging from how he moves. You are doing very well to try to establish a feeding regimen and regular time. In the very least, it helps him/her out immensely.

I really think a throw-net is a must in this situation...again, unless you can come by on a weekend when the place is not so trafficked and try the box-and-stick method.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

only way i catch pigeons that tangled their feet.. i throw lil food.. and once they in reach of my hand i snap him.. i usually carry cutticle cutter with me.. and it makes it pretty easy to cut thry anything..
and u can hold him just about any way.. once they feel u messing with their feet.. they calm down and wait  good luck


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i know the trafic is wild out there.. and people walking by.. but this is america everybody minding their own busines nobody would even notice that u trying to catch the pigeons or that u set a little trap ..
when i was growing up i had pigeons living in rooftop of my hose.. 
me being an animal lover and walways wanted to cuddle up with something i taped them..
id sit in my yard all day .. catching pigeons.. kissing them. releasing them back..
my trap usually consist of a box.. i tie a strip around some wood.. like 10 inches wood..
i lay the box on that wood stick.. and i wait for the bird to go in...

those traps served me well the other day .. when my lanlord decided to put glue all over my buliding to prevent pigeons from landing here..
so when i got off work... i set my traps out.. .. i caught 5-6 pigeons two days ago... and relocated them..

always tie a sting long enuugh for yo to be out of the way .. but still close enough to see pigeon just walked under.. and u pull the string and he is caught..
then u pull out ur cuticle cutter.. they sell them in every drug store.. 
and there u untangled his feet...
the end


----------



## Timberhaazy (Jul 13, 2011)

You all are very brave to consider the box method in public, but then again no one batted an eyelash when I was kneeling on the sidewalk the other day at 5PM on a Thursday trying to catch him with my bare hands!

I'm sad to hear this predicament is so common...the string is purple and looks like floss.


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

I live in Seattle and work downtown. What stop did you find him at?


----------

